# New PBS show Earth: A new wild



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Did you see the mouthbrooding cichlid in the trailer? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQOYvab1SxU about 18 sec in

I watched the first 2hr episode and saw a repeat of the mouthbrooder tease and a few seconds of mudskippers fighting out of water(neat). Lions, tigers and pandas, but less than a minute of fish despite being filmed in Kenya, Tanzania (gombe) and other cichlid and kille rich areas. Maybe a later episode.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I am geo blocked from watching the trailer you have posted. Bummer!
However I did see the mud skippers on the live program on PBS. There are some great programmes out there to see wildlife.

I am a creationist so generally have to filter the evolution stuff through my filter!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oh, drat, now I can't talk to you. Creationist, ick. But episode 5 is where there are lake Malawi fish.

[start of rant] I am willing to believe God created the heavens and the earth, but to say evolution doesn't ever happen is like saying bacteria don't get resistant to antibiotics or all dogs are wolves. There is way too much evidence to go there. And to teach religion in science class is just a waste of time and makes our children uncooperative in the science-driven economy of future [end of rant]


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I differentiate between adaptation and evolution like one creature evolving into another. Crwature can adapt to environments and lose color, limbs eye sigh etc but to say dinosaurs evolved from birds is a bit hokey especially when you find out that dino remains have been found with birds in the stomach.
Also end of rant.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think they think birds evolved from dinos, so dinos eating birds is like crocs eating armadillos, no big deal. The whole gradual change thing is a misunderstanding. The current theory is more like something kills off a whole population except for a few mutants that can handle the new conditions or a few critters get into a new place and their kids become something different. fits and starts. Evolution theory is still a work in progress and opponents of teaching it misrepresent what scientist currently theorize.

Anyway, I try never to talk religion or politics because I can't keep from arguing.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch Episode 5: Water


----------

